# Choosing a 22 mag...



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,
After realizing I need a rimfire for night hunts I secretly sold my Single shot H&R to help fund my 22 Mag Rifle.

I have a love for Marlins, but I have been hearing some bad things about them since Remmy took over. I REALLY like the Savage 93BTVS.

I was wondering what rifle you guys like? I'm open to suggestions and pics.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard nothing but raves from anyone who owns one of these.

http://www.ruger.com/products/rotaryMagazine7722/models.html

Although you can't hardly go wrong with a Savage nowdays.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow... Those are nice. A little over my budget, but nice.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats retail, a dealer could do you alot better on price!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a side note. The 925 marlin is very reliable. I carried one for years hog hunting, It road in the dog box, 3-4 times a week. for 7 or 8 years. I dropped a lot of hogs with it, and there cheap. just a thought


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll second that motion for the Ruger 77/22. I used to have one of those, never should have got rid of it. I had the stainless all weather model, and it just drove tacks. I could easily put groups inside of an inch at 100 yards, with a cheapo scope. I wish I would have been smart enough to keep that thing around haha.

edit: I bought mine used for right at 400. They can be had a lot cheaper than the price on their website.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

I ended up getting the Savage 93BTVS... Post pics later...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It should be a shooter if it's a Savage.


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep....Definitely not a bad choice. I have a 93 in 17hmr and it is a shooter for sure.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a Ruger 77/22 with a green mountain SS barrel and also a CZ 452 both in .22 WMR. They are both quality made and tack drivers. Either would be a great choice and a firearm you could pass them down to the next generation. Mine are not for sale if that says anything.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Picked it up today...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey great looking rifle, love that SS. Remember buy the best scope you are able to afford.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet looking gun. Let us know how she shoots. BTW your safety is OFF.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

It will be a bit. Still ordering parts and need to save for the scope. I will post a new thread with my build...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What scope?


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

leaning towards this one...

http://www.opticsplanet.net/mueller-optics-4-5-14x40mm-ao-apv-rifle-scope.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look at Vortex scopes I think you'll find them very bright and clear amd their warranty is stupid proof...no matter what happens they'll fix it FREE....FOREVER. I don't know of anyone else that will do that . Their prices are comparable also. Optics planet..cabelas and several other places carry them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Look at Vortex scopes I think you'll find them very bright and clear amd their warranty is stupid proof...no matter what happens they'll fix it FREE....FOREVER. I don't know of anyone else that will do that . Their prices are comparable also. Optics planet..cabelas and several other places carry them.


 Don't Leopold and them also have lifetime warranties?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Leupold it should have read!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I own Leupolds and they are super.

I highly recomend you taking some outside in low light conditions and seeing which one you like best. You might go to some where like Calbela's or Gander mountian. Try to find an unlighted area. You will see the differance right away, a differance you cannot tell in normal light.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Don't Leopold and them also have lifetime warranties?


 Not the same type...Leupold has a limited lifetime warranty that I believe only covers defects in materials and workmanship.

Vortex is covered no matter what happens or when.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I own Leupolds and they are super.
> 
> I highly recomend you taking some outside in low light conditions and seeing which one you like best. You might go to some where like Calbela's or Gander mountian. Try to find an unlighted area. You will see the differance right away, a differance you cannot tell in normal light.


 I agree that leupold are a great scope and at 2 to 4 times the price they ought to be. ...I can't say for Gander Mtn but Cabelas and Sportsmans don't let you walk away from the counter let alone outside. Some Mom and Pop shops may, if you have one near you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have Nikon scopes on all of mine. Have never had a problem with them at all. Very clear and great in low light. Good luck !!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

friend of mine just got a vortex and its a pretty nice scope. For the price and with that warnty a vortex will be my next scope.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Not the same type...Leupold has a limited lifetime warranty that I believe only covers defects in materials and workmanship.
> 
> Vortex is covered no matter what happens or when.


 Sent my Leupold; I think it was mid 90's to them cause it was fogging up, bought it in 75, they repaired it and returned it with no charge, Great service.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Out off all the scopes I own, as for lower end, the bushnell elite are very good in low light. The worst is my nikons!! Now out of my high end. Zeiss is unbeatable. Not much experience with the vortex.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Found a used Vortex Crossfire illuminated 4-16x with the wide V-Plex. It has a 30mm tube. This scope is pretty sharp. Now I need to get it zeroed at the range.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I think hands down a ruger 10/22 or a ruger 77/22 would be the best gun. I have a custom 10/22 that I love and I have the custom scope and everything. I can shoot 300 yards with it. It is a very impressive gun. I have read and I agree that it is the best 22 on the market. I am not positive on getting a 22 mag in one but you can look it up.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Shooting a 22 lr accuratly at 300 yards is very impressive. Congrats!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, that is good shooting. I can shoot mine that far and hit the ground nearly every time.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

LOL. BTW Youngdog... Thanks for the advice on the vortex. They do make a great scope. I scooped that one up used for $110... Not bad...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

don....Youngdon LOL

Anytime... For the money I'm impressed.


----------

